# New shop for Tiny-e



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

*New shop for Tiny-e with NEW picture's!!*

I just wrote a long story about my old and new shop and new and old stall and I was about to attache pic's to this thread when my brouser closed it self and made the text to desapear!!!
To make it very short. 
My existing shop is very very little. You who have a 2 car garage and think you have a small shop take a look at my shop. There is a table inside and the pic is taken out side.
The horses got they'r new stall. The old is waiting for a new life. 
Old stall > New shop. Voilá!!
As the pic's show we have a lot of work but we are used to it. 
During the year's We have always made the planing and the construktion-, repair-, restorationwork and everything else that has to do with wood by ourselfs. Only the connections for wather and electrisity are made by other professionals.

Let's see what I have upoloaded...
1. My "all year round" shop. Nothing too fancy but it work's
2. The old "pihatto"/barn
3-7. Same 
8. My truck (7ton)
9. My logo. It's my own designe
10. The new "Pihatto"/ barn

The old barn look's quite nasty. My wife say's it wont collaps. Well, I just got to trust her. After all this is her idea that the old barn will become my new shop. The floor is about 3x4m + 1.8x4m. It will be about 2.7m high.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Esko, are the pictures on you PC hard drive or on some file sharing site?


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

they are in my phone. I shanged the names of the pic's so I know what I upload but I did it in the wrong place and now it obviously cant fiond them. Let's see if it's not to dark to take pictures. Thank's for asking James


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I've had the same problem. Some days I just hate technology. Other days it seems like a godsend. 

Now, whenever I have a long post I create the draft in MS Word, then Copy and Paste it to the Forum. I can save as I go and, for me it's easier to edit.

As someone with a smaller shop I'm looking forward to you pictures.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

i'm with you Berry. I just try'd to upload the pic's. No. No no no.


----------

